# Freezing chrome



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hit a trib today in hopes of catching a gang of steelhead..got down there before sunrise and floated everything and no hits til 10...when I got hammered by a nice male, my first fish on eggs that I tied up. eggs were the only things catching fish today..saw alot of smaller fish caught too. nice seeing you out there SteelHeadBob...and got to thank craig for the eggs and the sweet new rod


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice Rock Cliff, fish!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Dandy fish, gratz on the catch!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Rockcliff today looked like Walmart on the day after Thanksgiving! Didn't look too fun.. Nice fish though!


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice fish, I try to avoid that spot unless it is sunrise in the middle of the week, too crowded.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Nice fish, glad you switched over to eggs!!!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

ya seemed like the wise choice...now I got a little more confidence in them... ya Parma it was a little crazy for a couple hours but by the time I hooked my only fish only 4 or 5 guys were there...and man was it nasty..I'm never cold and I was shivering so bad at one point my teeth were hurting


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep, we slammed the piss outta them all weekend at the rock. Fish seemed to move up. We fished mid river up from horse ford most of the weekend. Today a buddy and I had the place to ourselves and I've never seen more 30" plus fish pulld before 10am... it was nuts. i couldnt keep the hook in em today, only landed 2 girls around 30" but it was my bud's day for sure, seemed like just about every fish he caught was a toad... he probably beached 5 or 6 fish 30" and over with a male a tad shy of 33" and had to be all of 13lbs... We both lost a ton of big fish too... I lost one that im sure would have went 12lbs plus.. The bites were subtle and the fish were hot and chrome. WELCOME OLD MAN WINTER! Woooo! All on NY bow eggs  

Ray


----------

